# My car is dinging for no reason...



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

This has been an ongoing issue and is slowly starting to happen more and more often and is getting annoying.






After I shut off my car, it will ding as if I left the key in the ignition. It does not matter if the door is shut or not (interior lights still turn off when door is shut). It's quite amusing sometimes to come out of the store and you can hear my car dinging a few cars away. Sometimes a restart and shut off will stop it, sometimes it won't. You can see in the video, that I cycle the key in the ignition and it still does it. 

Is this some sort of electrical gremlin or what?

In the meantime: BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG BUNG


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

How old is the battery? I know a bad battery can cause all kinds of weird electrical problems with this car. Or it might just be one of the sensors that causes the dinging has shorted causing a permanent ding.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> How old is the battery? I know a bad battery can cause all kinds of weird electrical problems with this car. Or it might just be one of the sensors that causes the dinging has shorted causing a permanent ding.


I believe it is still the oem battery.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The button thingy the key depresses when it's in the ignition is stuck.

Get some graphite spray, spray it in the ignition, and work your key in and out a few times. Should fix it.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The 'button thingy' on the Cruze (and all new GM ignition cylinders) is actually a flap that closes when the key is removed.

So, as the key is withdrawn you can see it close......uses a teeny spring to close it.

As said above, the little 'door' can stick open and the endless key chime is the result......a little lube usually does the trick.

Rob


----------

